# Oliver Knott video



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0Jbzq5wS3g

Sorry, it's in German. If you close your eyes and have a few drinks, it sounds a little like English.


and something you don't need to know German for.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfGyFZ6ljhI


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

The D. Diandra that he plants in the second link you posted doesn't look anything like the Diandra I've seen. Anyone else concur?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

concur.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Cool stuff. Makes me wish I'da finished German in highschool, I can understand every tenth word in addition to the plants, lol.

Some of Oliver's low tech tanks were my motivation to seriously cut lighting and cancel injection but still try to create something artistic out of it. Very unlike what some other popular low tech folks do.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

apparently he has his own brand of substrate http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfGyFZ6ljhI&feature=related


eyebeatbadgers said:


> The D. Diandra that he plants in the second link you posted doesn't look anything like the Diandra I've seen. Anyone else concur?


maybe what you see there is emersed growth?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> apparently he has his own brand of substrate http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfGyFZ6ljhI&feature=related
> 
> 
> maybe what you see there is emersed growth?


1. Yes, I'm guessing a bag with his name on it is probably his brand 

2. After two months, still emersed growth? Did you watch the video?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

well, either way. Nice to see how the pros do it. And seems like he's the next Amano. Although having a mug shot on a bag of dirt is kinda cheesy.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ lol


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh, c'mon, a paintbrush to smooth out the substrate?? I can see Oliver and Takashi dueling it out, paintbrush vs 40 dollar sand flattener. What's so hard about using your hand? :red_mouth


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

> Sorry, it's in German. If you close your eyes and have a few drinks, it sounds a little like English.


LoL! If you watch the people as they speak, it looks like an old japanese movie with their lips still moving after they are done talking!


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

jaidexl said:


> Oh, c'mon, a paintbrush to smooth out the substrate... What's so hard about using your hand? :red_mouth


But then it leaves all those wavy finger marks! lol


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Heh, it surprises me how fixated people can get over smoothing the sub, when their goal is usually covering it completely with plants. It all creeps itself smooth over time, anyway.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I cannot make up my mind about Oliver Knott. 

On the one hand, some of his tanks are stunningly beautiful. Like this one...










However, some just look tacky.










I'm all for taking risks in this hobby and making artistic statements, but this tank is too much, you know?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

your last image is broken but I know what you mean.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Perhaps he linked the "soccer field" that he did? That was certainly tacky 

I think the guys' got talent, but yeah, I'd have to stop short of putting my face on glorified dirt.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Sorry, about the image. Here's the link to the page.

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/carneval

It's much worse than the soccer one.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> Sorry, about the image. Here's the link to the page.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/plantella/carneval
> 
> It's much worse than the soccer one.


wow, haha! 
I instantly thought of the soccer one as well, but that is just..


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I thought the soccer one was kind of creative, thinking out of the box, you know. The Carnival I attributed to social or cultural differences, maybe the fact that he's old school and that might be considered ground breaking in some way, to some people, somewhere. <looks around>

When UG said tacky, I was thinking more on the lines of Oliver's first "marine layout". I really respect the guy, and I know he did that just for fun, but it definitely gets my tacky vote, lol. I think he might even be dissing himself in the description of that one, but not sure. Maybe he's just a really funny and confident guy, which might explain why he decided to paste his grill on the dirt.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Ugly Genius said:


> Sorry, about the image. Here's the link to the page.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/plantella/carneval
> 
> It's much worse than the soccer one.


whoa. Well, the guy can grow plants at least, I can still give him that. That downoi hedge he has growing in the gigantic tank is awesome.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> whoa. Well, the guy can grow plants at least, I can still give him that. That downoi hedge he has growing in the gigantic tank is awesome.


talking about growing plants
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/51278128
And is that UG growing on the wood?
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/25790565


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

where won't UG grow? It's a weed. Downoi is too, but the way he has his trimmed makes it look so nice.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

wow thanks for sharing, this guy's amazing, but the carnival one is ...


----------



## addo (Apr 20, 2007)

It seems to me that he makes most of his money aquascaping show tanks for LFS:s and rich folks, so if u ask for something tacky thats what you'll get (as long as you pay for it  ).


----------

